# Singer for hire in Ottawa??



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

A friend asked me to listen to a couple of files from a friend of hers in Ottawa and maybe sing the songs. It's two songs but the fellow isn't a singer so the piece is recorded, with the melody, on a piano/synth and the lyrics are printed in a .doc file. The melody is not written out.

This is really not what I do and if I took it on I'd take 'way longer than it should take and I can't warrant that the result would be useful, so I'll say "thanks but no thanks."

But I'm guessing that there must be singers for hire in Ottawa -- jingle singers or vocalists attached to studios… I really don't know. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Pirate Audio Production







www.piratetoronto.com





these folks do good work and have a big roster of voices for hire....

an ad in kijiji should result in keen amature voices who will be inexpensive...

maybe someone will step up from our membership


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi. I sing and I’m in Ottawa. I’d be interested if the style is right. Feel free to PM me.


----------

